# HELP! Guppy Fry Dying



## along17 (Mar 4, 2017)

Lately, my guppy fry have been dying. A white, cloudy patch grows through their entire body. It seems to stiffen them up to the point where they can barely move. I currently have one that is 6 weeks old and is starting to have the same thing happen to him. I've isolated him in a breeder box in the main tank. I do 25% water changes everyday that have 1/2 teaspoon of aquarium salt. There is a filter, heater(80°F), and air stone. I recently bought a new tank for my oldest guppy fry so they could be moved away from the sick guppy fry. I have never checked the pH of the water and all that stuff(I'm willing to, but I haven't checked because it's so much money). I have had plenty of fish before this and thought guppies would be even easier to have. I really want to get into the hobby of fish keeping, and learning how to take care of this would really help. Should I move my sick guppy fry to a separate tank and let him die? Or should I try treating him with some kind of medicine.

I have spent a ridiculous amount of money on these guppies, and I really don't want to give up on them.

Additional info:
I feed my guppy fry crushed Tetra Pro Tropical Crisps 3 times a day( I'm thinking of getting Hikari First Bites since my guppy fry are VERY small for their age).

I bought entirely new decorations and gravel in case the disease was latching on to my old plants.

My separate guppy fry tank has 8 fry with a temp. that fluctuates between 70-73°F, and I occasionally turn on the filter to clean it.

I have 2 week old guppies in a breeder box in my main 10 gallon tank(I know they should only be in there for a week, but space is limited).

It was hard to take a picture of this guy, so my breeder box seems dirty(Its isn't)

[


----------



## Brock Vale (Mar 14, 2017)

Is it ick?


----------



## along17 (Mar 4, 2017)

Brock Vale said:


> Is it ick?


 This happened so long ago that my guppies are now adults. It was ammonia burns and I had it fixed.


----------

